# Nick Diaz on Facebook - Makes Statement.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> had my problems, just like anyone else. couldnt make it to the press conference, but them cancelling the fight is bullshit..


http://www.facebook.com/people/Nick-Diaz/100001542103450


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

All you had to do was pick up the phone, Nick! Dana would have understood!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I still think the UFC made the correct call unless Nick elaborates more on the situation. Not a fan of the guy but if he is having legitimate problems, then he is indeed being treated unfairly.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

When Caeser Gracie, the man who spends 99% of his time defending you, is against you then you have no room to talk.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Unless his problem is something extremely serious then he should have at least said something.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Dana is far too proud to now cancel the Condit GSP fight, which he should do. He should say thanks to Carlos for stepping up, and let him fight the winner by all means, but swallow your pride Dana and put the Diaz GSP fight back on!!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

uedamasa said:


> who cares about Condit vs GSP, fans want the Nick/GSP fight.. before they've signed Nick, they know it will come down to this ..they should've been more considerable to Nick coz he has been doing this his entire career


But then on the same token Nick should have been more considerate of the UFC. If he had a problem dealing with people because of social anxiety then he should have sought help. Considering his profession he had to have known sooner or later he would have to do these types of events. Instead of seeking help he chose to run away from everybody. How does avoiding the problem help the situation?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Dana is far too proud to now cancel the Condit GSP fight, which he should do. He should say thanks to Carlos for stepping up, and let him fight the winner by all means, but swallow your pride Dana and put the Diaz GSP fight back on!!


Nick lied to Dana's face, Nick didn't do what he'd say he would do.

Imagine what happens, when it's 9 o'clock, UFC 137 starts, but wait, Nick Diaz ain't there.

At this rate, that's a chance you can't take, If GSP can go to Toronto and then to Vegas, Nick can. Nick blew it and now no one can get in touch with him, no one knows what's he doing, no one knows where he's at, no one knows anything right now in regards to Nick Diaz.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Nick lied to Dana's face, Nick didn't do what he'd say he would do.
> 
> Imagine what happens, when it's 9 o'clock, UFC 137 starts, but wait, Nick Diaz ain't there.
> 
> At this rate, that's a chance you can't take, *If GSP can go to Toronto and then to Vegas, Nick can.* Nick blew it and now no one can get in touch with him, no one knows what's he doing, no one knows where he's at, no one knows anything right now in regards to Nick Diaz.


GSP doesnt have social anxiety. . .

And why would Nick not turn up to fight? He's not getting in the cage to have an interview with GSP. . .

Try to have a little understanding for a kid with some mental issues


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Dana is far too proud to now cancel the Condit GSP fight, which he should do. He should say thanks to Carlos for stepping up, and let him fight the winner by all means, but swallow your pride Dana and put the Diaz GSP fight back on!!


No, Diaz needs to learn a valuable lesson. You want to get paid to fight then you have to do the BS that goes with it. If he has mental problems then he needs to get help for that, I am more than positive that DW would arrange the best treatment in the world to help him. Instead he continues to act like a 16 year old who can do what he wants, it is about time he lost something valuable because of it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Lone Wolf said:


> GSP doesnt have social anxiety. . .
> 
> And why would Nick not turn up to fight? He's not getting in the cage to have an interview with GSP. . .
> 
> Try to have a little understanding for a kid with some mental issues


Social anxiety doesn't explain why he made it to every other press conference he had.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If his own manager, mentor, coach, friend, and probably a father figure couldn't get em to go then it's deeply rooted in his mind. He needs to call Dr. Riviera...or in his case Dr. Greenthumb. 

What a waste...


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> No, Diaz needs to learn a valuable lesson. You want to get paid to fight then you have to do the BS that goes with it. If he has mental problems then he needs to get help for that, I am more than positive that DW would arrange the best treatment in the world to help him. Instead he continues to act like a 16 year old who can do what he wants, it is about time he lost something valuable because of it.


Yeah Diaz needs help and he's gone about things the wrong way, but he shouldnt be punished for having an illness. what the hell is wrong with you people? :confused02:


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Social anxiety doesn't explain why he made it to every other press conference he had.


You clearly dont understand the disorder

Edit: if i wasnt busy playing poker i'd elaborate


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Dana is far too proud to now cancel the Condit GSP fight, which he should do. He should say thanks to Carlos for stepping up, and let him fight the winner by all means, but swallow your pride Dana and put the Diaz GSP fight back on!!


This. Don't know what the nature of the problem was but unless it was something major then he needs to swallow his pride, apologize and try and keep the fight going. This is opportunity to prove to the world that he belongs, it won't come around next time.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Social anxiety doesn't explain why he made it to every other press conference he had.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Yeah Diaz needs help and he's gone about things the wrong way, but he shouldnt be punished for having an illness. what the hell is wrong with you people? :confused02:


Because Diaz could have shown up, it's not like the guy's never talked in front of a room full of people before, his last five fights in Strikeforce were all big fights and you know he had a press conference to go to in all of them, he probably did open workouts in a few of them. He certainly wasn't afraid to flip guys off during them. The guy competes in a cage in front of thousands of people for a living, if his anxiety issues are so bad, why didn't anybody jump in before? I'm not doubting he doesn't have issues, but it isn't like he's NEVER done a press conference before.

His social anxiety never stopped him before, now that he's fucked up, it shouldn't stop him now.


----------



## frostygunna (Dec 31, 2006)

Supposedly according to middleeasy thats not even his official facebook account. So technically he is still on the run.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> GSP doesnt have social anxiety. . .
> 
> And why would Nick not turn up to fight? He's not getting in the cage to have an interview with GSP. . .
> 
> Try to have a little understanding for a kid with some mental issues


I am a Diaz fan.

But bullshit. I'm sure there are plenty other fighters out there that aren't social butterflies. I'm sure there are plenty that just don't want to be there.

The UFC GAVE him a title shot. He signed it. He knows what comes with being on a main event of a UFC PPV. Pressers, media coverage, interviews. If he didn't like it he shouldn't of signed up for it. 

What if he were to win the title? What is he just not going to be in front of the media? A UFC champ that does no pressers or interviews? Yea...that will fly. One of the biggest parts of running this business is promoting the damn fights. He got a pass when he didn't make the Toronto Presser. There is no 2nd pass. I'm surprised Dana let the first one slide.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I have social anxiety, none of you guys know what it is like suffering from it. It doesn't sound like a problem but it is, I am not a loser, I have a lot of friends and I have a girlfriend but I don't party, club, I don't do anything with my friends unless it is in a place of comfort for me.

Social anxiety isn't a joke.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> GSP doesnt have social anxiety. . .
> 
> And why would Nick not turn up to fight? He's not getting in the cage to have an interview with GSP. . .
> 
> Try to have a little understanding for a kid with some mental issues


And until Diaz is diagnosed with it, neither does he. Just because Gracie makes a comment about it, does not make it so. I love how everybody is jumping on this. Unless a reputable doctor says he does, then I don't beleive it. Funny thing is, everybody is jumping on this like it's the truth, and all it'll take is some little doctor to say he is with a little money under the table more than likely. F that, he just did it because he always does what he wants to.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

frostygunna said:


> Supposedly according to middleeasy thats not even his official facebook account. So technically he is still on the run.


I hope it's not because responding to this on facebook is probably worse than not responding at all.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm not going to put myself on a pedestal here and act all grown up. I don't even care why Nick did what he did. Even if it wasn't his social anxiety, even if he just didn't want to I wouldn't care. Sometimes people just do things, I'm not going to hold it against him (he's certainly not a boring guy, that's for sure).

The whole situation is just a big mess. They don't even know why Nick didn't show up and they already gave Condit the shot. What if he has a good reason not to be there? Dana can't just tell Condit to go home again, it's just not possible. You'd have to be coldhearted to just take his title shot away for no reason... oh wait.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Intermission said:


> I have social anxiety, none of you guys know what it is like suffering from it. It doesn't sound like a problem but it is, I am not a loser, I have a lot of friends and I have a girlfriend but I don't party, club, I don't do anything with my friends unless it is in a place of comfort for me.
> 
> Social anxiety isn't a joke.


I don't think anyone's joking here, atleast I'm not, but if this guy has a problem then it should have been taken care of long before now, if he has a problem he should have been excused from UFC and Strikeforce media events, and he never was.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'm not going to put myself on a pedestal here and act all grown up. I don't even care why Nick did what he did. Even if it wasn't his social anxiety, even if he just didn't want to I wouldn't care. Sometimes people just do things, I'm not going to hold it against him (he's certainly not a boring guy, that's for sure).
> 
> The whole situation is just a big mess. They don't even know why Nick didn't show up and they already gave Condit the shot. What if he has a good reason not to be there? Dana can't just tell Condit to go home again, it's just not possible. You'd have to be coldhearted to just take his title shot away for no reason... oh wait.


I think the good excuse went out the window when his own manager and trainer said Dana did the right thing.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

I should clarify though, if he does have this supposed "anxiety issue" then I hope he gets the help je needs. I am just really annoyed with how everybody is saying how you don't know what it's like to have it, and this and that, when nodoby knows if he has it or not. he's done PC so many times before. IMO he's just an a-hole and has always been. Sorry to say it.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Intermission said:


> I have social anxiety, none of you guys know what it is like suffering from it. It doesn't sound like a problem but it is, I am not a loser, I have a lot of friends and I have a girlfriend but I don't party, club, I don't do anything with my friends unless it is in a place of comfort for me.
> 
> Social anxiety isn't a joke.


Quoted for truth.

I've suffered from it severely in the past, and still have mild bouts of it now, and its a complex disorder that isnt quite as simple as "well you left the house before, so you can fcuking leave it today!"

If you dont understand a disorder, you shouldnt be judgemental about it. Have a li'l respect for Diaz, and members of this forum who also have the same disorder.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Intermission said:


> I have social anxiety, none of you guys know what it is like suffering from it. It doesn't sound like a problem but it is, I am not a loser, I have a lot of friends and I have a girlfriend but I don't party, club, I don't do anything with my friends unless it is in a place of comfort for me.
> 
> Social anxiety isn't a joke.


I am the same way. Always have been introverted and have experienced social anxiety with large crowds and unfamiliar surroundings. It's no joke.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

We should open a social anxiety disorder support group here. It got much better over the last 5 years but it's not gone yet.

Last Monday I was planning on meeting my fellow students at a place I've never been before in a big city I've never really been to before (although the university is there I've never really been to the city itself). I gave my word I would come and I didn't want to disappoint them so I went. Getting there was HORRIBLE. It was a great evening though. I basically have to force myself to go out at times. Usually it works because I know it will be fun once the bad part is over.

So yeah, if anyone still doubts this is serious shit just ask MMAF.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> We should open a social anxiety disorder support group here. It got much better over the last 5 years but it's not gone yet.
> 
> Last Monday I was planning on meeting my fellow students at a place I've never been before in a big city I've never really been to before (although the university is there I've never really been to the city itself). I gave my word I would come and I didn't want to disappoint them so I went. Getting there was HORRIBLE.
> 
> So yeah, if anyone still doubts this is serious shit just ask MMAF.


I'm down, seriously. Ive suffered from it since day one of highschool.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I dont know how many family get togethers, bdays celebrations, barbeques I have avoided but it's in the majority. I also smoke weed which helps me deal with this crazy world of stimuli lol.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Certainly seems like theres a few of us already


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Hopefully they don't cut Diaz. He is the last interesting thing left in the UFC WW division.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Intermission said:


> I have social anxiety, none of you guys know what it is like suffering from it. It doesn't sound like a problem but it is, I am not a loser, I have a lot of friends and I have a girlfriend but I don't party, club, I don't do anything with my friends unless it is in a place of comfort for me.
> 
> Social anxiety isn't a joke.


I took psychology in university and it's very interesting how powerful the human mind can be. There's self hynopsis and other therapy treatments. I don't believe in using prescription pills. That's all capitalism. Half of it is for placebo effects. I wonder if it's induced by some profound experience or part of genetic makeup. 

My only experience that comes remotely close to that is when I smoked a blunt and went to a club. I swear I thought everyone was staring at me, the lights were glaring, and the room was spinning. Yah I had to get outta there...lolz! So I suppose in some essence I had an anxiety, paranoia attack although it was induced by natural herbs.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> I took psychology in university and it's very interesting how powerful the human mind can be. There's self hynopsis and other therapy treatments. I don't believe in using prescription pills. That's all capitalism. Half of it is for placebo effects. * I wonder if it's induced by some profound experience or part of genetic makeup. *
> My only experience that comes remotely close to that is when I smoked a blunt and went to a club. I swear I thought everyone was staring at me, the lights were glaring, and the room was spinning. Yah I had to get outta there...lolz! So I suppose in some essence I had an anxiety, paranoia attack although it was induced by natural herbs.



Mine appeared after i went through a few horrendous years. I used to love going to new places and meeting new people, but then after my "bad experience" (thats what we'll call it  ) i found myself, and still do alot of the time, absolutely petrified at the thought of going somewhere where i know theres going to be alot of people. Sometimes i force myself to go, and i spend the whole time stood in a corner - palms sweating, mind racing, eyeballing everybody in there and wishing to hell i was at home 

At one point it was so bad i wouldnt leave the house unless it was absolutely necessary. Its crazy to remember how i used to be, and how i am now. The effects of social anxiety are crippling


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Mine appeared after i went through a few horrendous years. I used to love going to new places and meeting new people, but then after my "bad experience" (thats what we'll call it  ) i found myself, and still do alot of the time, absolutely petrified at the thought of going somewhere where i know theres going to be alot of people. Sometimes i force myself to go, and i spend the whole time stood in a corner - palms sweating, mind racing, eyeballing everybody in there and wishing to hell i was at home
> 
> At one point it was so bad i wouldnt leave the house unless it was absolutely necessary. Its crazy to remember how i used to be, and how i am now. The effects of social anxiety are crippling


Crippling is even an understatement. I can't do anything, in my mind I think of 1004654734754 ways a situation could go wrong. With today's society being so fucked up and shows like Jersey Shore are whats cool, going around acting like a goon literally makes me scared to the point I have to live under a rock. I am so glad my girlfriend is here for me or literally MMA might be my only outlet to enjoy something.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Crippling is even an understatement. I can't do anything, in my mind I think of 1004654734754 ways a situation could go wrong. With today's society being so fucked up and shows like Jersey Shore are whats cool, going around acting like a goon literally makes me scared to the point I have to live under a rock. I am so glad my girlfriend is here for me or literally MMA might be my only outlet to enjoy something.


Get some help bro.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Get some help bro.


Your a douche, who said I need help? Who says I'm not fine with my life? I am stating I have social anxiety, I didn't say oh please MMAF help me I'm so desperate, but thanks Dr.

Much appreciated.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Crippling is even an understatement. I can't do anything, in my mind I think of 1004654734754 ways a situation could go wrong. With today's society being so fucked up and shows like Jersey Shore are whats cool, going around acting like a goon literally makes me scared to the point I have to live under a rock. I am so glad my girlfriend is here for me or literally MMA might be my only outlet to enjoy something.


I hear you man.

Youre fortunate to have friends and a girl who understand. Alot of the time, peoples attitudes towards it are the same as what we've seen on here. Most of my social group ditched me. Guess i wasnt quite fun enough for them :thumb02: I keep it largely to myself now. I'm currently dating a girl i met through my housemate, and i dont want to tell her. guess i'm scared she'll think i'm a retard and ditch me. Thankfully she hasnt suggested going to a bar or club yet. dunno what to do when she does. If i tell her why i cant go, she'll prolly label me a freak and leave  If i do go, i'll be acting like a freak, stood in the corner, and she'll leave 

Edit: Awww, Mckeever's no troll. He's a nice guy and only trying to be nice. Its hard for people who dont understand to offer advice or know how to behave or what to say.


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

You guys are a bunch of suckers if you think Diaz all the sudden came down with "social anxiety". That guy has done interviews and press events out the wazoo, and never, ever, ever, ever, ever had a problem. Now that he's sitting on his ass somewhere, smoking weed, and not doing what he's supposed to do.....he has.....wait.........................social anxiety! Yeah that's it! And then this thread turns into a Dear Abby column....

:confused02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I hear you man.
> 
> *Youre fortunate to have friends* and a girl who understand. Alot of the time, peoples attitudes towards it are the same as what we've seen on here. Most of my social group ditched me. Guess i wasnt quite fun enough for them :thumb02: I keep it largely to myself now. I'm currently dating a girl i met through my housemate, and i dont want to tell her. guess i'm scared she'll think i'm a retard and ditch me. Thankfully she hasnt suggested going to a bar or club yet. dunno what to do when she does. If i tell her why i cant go, she'll prolly label me a freak and leave  If i do go, i'll be acting like a freak, stood in the corner, and she'll leave
> 
> Edit: Awww, Mckeever's no troll. He's a nice guy and only trying to be nice. Its hard for people who dont understand to offer advice or know how to behave or what to say.


Friends, no. I have friends but they certainly do not understand. They still ask me like every weekend to go out, they never learn I guess.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It doesn't matter that he has social anxiety disorder. He knew about this before signing a contract with the UFC and telling Dana that he would do these media events. If you can't do them you need to have that written into your contract. This is premeditated also he knew he wasn't going to do these events all along. He wasn't on his way there and getting a panic attack so he backed out of it. This is a result of a stupid plan to skip them he concocted that was on the level of an 8 year old trying to get out of going to school.

This guy is a moron and people need to stop making excuses for all of his childish and bad behavior.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I have social anxiety, none of you guys know what it is like suffering from it. It doesn't sound like a problem but it is, I am not a loser, I have a lot of friends and I have a girlfriend but I don't party, club, I don't do anything with my friends unless it is in a place of comfort for me.
> 
> Social anxiety isn't a joke.


Do you regularly embarrass your employer though? And is he understanding when you do?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

astrallite said:


> Do you regularly embarrass your employer though? And is he understanding when you do?


Okay, I didn't say what he did was acceptable nor is it even slightly tolerable in the situation at hand. However, I understand why he didn't go.

And just for future reference I think BOTH the Diaz bros are complete idiots.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Your a douche, who said I need help? Who says I'm not fine with my life? I am stating I have social anxiety, I didn't say oh please MMAF help me I'm so desperate, but thanks Dr.
> 
> Much appreciated.


You just completely misinterpreted my comment. I wasn't trying to take the piss.

When you say things like "Crippling is an understatement" I thought it sounded pretty serious. Was just trying to offer some advice.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

From all ive seen so far, Diaz didnt try to get in touch with Dana prior to the press conference, Ceaser Gracie called him once the press conference started. Put this into terms in your own career. Its like pulling a no call no show at your job. Doesnt really matter what the reason is. Maybe Diaz does have some mental problems, I dont know the guy and even if I did, im no expert on these things, but that doesnt even really matter, he could have let them know before hand and avoided this entire situation. If you pull this shit at your own job, they might not fire you right off the bat, but they sure as hell arent going to trust you with anything big or important for awhile. In Diaz's case, that means headlining a a huge card (the best card of the year in my book). He has no right to be mad at them pulling him from the fight, it was most likely totally preventable with a single phone call. The dude has no leg to stand on.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Friends, no. I have friends but they certainly do not understand. They still ask me like every weekend to go out, they never learn I guess.


Well youre lucky (or unlucky, depending on which view you take) that they still ask you to do stuff  And yeah, sadly very few people do understand. Youre prolly at a similar viewpoint to me, where you just accept it as a part of you. Occasionally i get p!ssed off and down about it, but at the end of the day its who i am now. I'm happy with my life, i just understand that sometimes things get put on hold because of it


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> GSP doesnt have social anxiety. . .
> 
> And why would Nick not turn up to fight? He's not getting in the cage to have an interview with GSP. . .
> 
> Try to have a little understanding for a kid with some mental issues




I have "Bullshit" disorder. Does that mean I can be a prick and douche to everyone and still be considered the victim?

How would you know what GSP does and doesn't have? Nick is a complete tool and has been for years. Look at how he acts, inside the ring and outside of it.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Evo said:


> *I have "Bullshit" disorder. Does that mean I can be a prick and douche to everyone and still be considered the victim?*
> 
> How would you know what GSP does and doesn't have? Nick is a complete tool and has been for years. Look at how he acts, inside the ring and outside of it.


Hmmm, I wonder if Chael Sonnen has that disorder? It would explain a lot.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Funny thing is GSP does have it too (at least extreme shyness), but the man loves to make money and values his belt. I think if ever Diaz were to fight GSP and (if) win he overcome whatever is keeping him down. I can empathize but if I were in his situation I would like to believe I would force myself to do whats necessary to make my money and hold my belt.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I love how the keyboard warriors have become WebMD.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Serious question. What's the difference between social anxiety and just being shy.

I have trouble talking to new people, but it's not to the point that I'm having panic attacks. I also have trouble talking about my personal life and feelings even with the people I'm close to.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Just let the ******* guy fight, he's the only one with a small chance against GSP.

Condit will be able to get back up, but he isn't finishing GSP off his back, Diaz is the only fight left at WW.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Serious question. What's the difference between social anxiety and just being shy.
> *
> I have trouble talking to new people, but it's not to the point that I'm having panic attacks.* I also have trouble talking about my personal life and feelings even with the people I'm close to.


Well you just answered your own question.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Just let the ******* guy fight, he's the only one with a small chance against GSP.
> 
> Condit will be able to get back up, but he isn't finishing GSP off his back, Diaz is the only fight left at WW.


Will the guy even show up to fight?

Will he even show up to the drug test? Afterall, last time he was supposed to face a wrestler he bailed on that also.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Will the guy even show up to fight?
> 
> Will he even show up to the drug test? Afterall, last time he was supposed to face a wrestler he bailed on that also.


Are people really that ******* stupid with this? Does anyone honestly believe that Nick wouldn't show up to the fight? That is the dumbest thing I've ever heard when it comes to Diaz hate.

Btw. I've heard of texting and driving, but filming and driving damn Nick...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Are people really that ******* stupid with this? Does anyone honestly believe that Nick wouldn't show up to the fight? That is the dumbest thing I've ever heard when it comes to Diaz hate.
> 
> Btw. I've heard of texting and driving, but filming and driving damn Nick...


Diaz has proven time after time, he's nothing more than a liability, and he isn't really worth the risk.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Mine appeared after i went through a few horrendous years. I used to love going to new places and meeting new people, but then after my "bad experience" (thats what we'll call it  ) i found myself, and still do alot of the time, absolutely petrified at the thought of going somewhere where i know theres going to be alot of people. Sometimes i force myself to go, and i spend the whole time stood in a corner - palms sweating, mind racing, eyeballing everybody in there and wishing to hell i was at home
> 
> At one point it was so bad i wouldnt leave the house unless it was absolutely necessary. Its crazy to remember how i used to be, and how i am now. The effects of social anxiety are crippling


I have social anxiety too. I can't ever remember being this way in grade school, but back in my freshman year of college, I used to get so nervous about being in certain situations and/or people that I'd skip out of specific classes altogether. My freshman year in college was the worst experience of my life up to that point. Now I'm a junior in college, and I've learned how to adjust and channel the negative thoughts in my head, but I still do let them get to me sometimes. I occasionally have problems with going to certain events I'm invited to also. I can't exactly explain the feeling I get. It's just weird and awkward. The ironic thing about it, is when I have the willpower to force myself to go to class, different events, etc... It doesn't turn out as bad as I envision it. Sometimes, the dreaded situations actually feel rewarding.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Diaz has proven time after time, he's nothing more than a liability, and he isn't really worth the risk.


If you can show me one time Diaz hasn't showed up to a fight I'll agree with you.

What makes him more of a liability than guys like T.O or Randy Moss or any other of those overpaid receivers that teams were drooling over when they were in their prime like Diaz.

I've got news for you man, I don't know a single person that has ever not paid for a PPV because one of the guys didn't show up to a presser months before the fight. People want to watch Nick fight, they will pay for it if he shows up to the press conference or not.

Some how I think if Nick was more liked as a person and did this, say if it was BJ Penn or Condit people would be screaming about how unfair Dana is.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> If you can show me one time Diaz hasn't showed up to a fight I'll agree with you.
> 
> What makes him more of a liability than guys like T.O or Randy Moss or any other of those overpaid receivers that teams were drooling over when they were in their prime like Diaz.
> 
> ...


His job is more than just fighting, the UFC expects certain requirements from their employees, just a few weeks ago Jose Aldo went to Houston along with Frankie Edgar, Gray Maynard, and Kenny Florian, Aldo can't speak a ******* word of English, yet he went.

Jon Jones and Rampage went to Denver to promote their fight, hell GSP went to Toronto and Montreal with Shields and Koscheck to promote. GSP himself said he hates doing this shit, but it's his job, and it's what comes with the territory. 

They aren't asking you to jump off a bridge, they're asking you to promote *your* fight. Nick Diaz didn't wanna play the game, and on top of that, this is a guy who has started fights after fights, in hospitals, no-showed a drug test, and it's pretty clear he just doesn't give a ****.

So hopefully, and rightfully so he can go not give a **** in a promotion that isn't the best in Mixed Martial Arts.

And when T.O. was doing push ups in his driveway, the Eagles had a few wide outs who could step in, thankfully the UFC had Carlos Condit or BJ Penn, otherwise we'd be dealing with a even bigger situation.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> His job is more than just fighting, the UFC expects certain requirements from their employees, just a few weeks ago Jose Aldo went to Houston along with Frankie Edgar, Gray Maynard, and Kenny Florian, Aldo can't speak a ******* word of English, yet he went.
> 
> Jon Jones and Rampage went to Denver to promote their fight, hell GSP went to Toronto and Montreal with Shields and Koscheck to promote. GSP himself said he hates doing this shit, but it's his job, and it's what comes with the territory.
> 
> ...


Yeah and T.O was also the guy that put the Eagles over the top into the superbowl. The same year he was doing push ups....

Point being, Diaz is someone people want to see fight. Casuals know who Diaz is and casuals will order the fight to see Diaz, casuals don't even know who the **** Carlos Condit is.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah and T.O was also the guy that put the Eagles over the top into the superbowl. The same year he was doing push ups....
> 
> Point being, Diaz is someone people want to see fight. Casuals know who Diaz is and casuals will order the fight to see Diaz, casuals don't even know who the **** Carlos Condit is.


Casuals were not buying this fight for Nick, they were buying it for GSP, anyone who believes that Nick Diaz was "the draw" on a card with GSP and BJ Penn is kidding themselves.

Hell, the casual fan probably doesn't even know who Nick Diaz or even know what Strikeforce is.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

I get the whole social anxiety thing. I've never had it personally, but I know it can be quite a complex disease. The thing is, why didn't Diaz simply explain to Dana that his anxiety was acting up and he didn't feel comfortable doing the press conference? I'm sure Dana would have cut him some slack. The thing is, Diaz did the irresponsible thing. He lied to Dana and said he would catch a later flight, and kept lying. If he had just spoken honestly to Dana all this could have been avoided. Here's an example of a similar situation. Let's say I have to work one day. I call my boss and say I'm gonna be a little late. I call him again and tell him I'll be running a little later. Then I call him when my shift is over and tell him I didn't show up because I was sick. Well, even though I may have been sick, which is a legitimate reason to miss work, I lied to my boss and lead him to beleive I would be there. A situation like this would likely lead to me being fired, which could have been avoided if I just told my boss from the begginning that I'm sick and cannot come to work.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Casuals were not buying this fight for Nick, they were buying it for GSP, anyone who believes that Nick Diaz was "the draw" on a card with GSP and BJ Penn is kidding themselves.
> 
> Hell, the casual fan probably doesn't even know who Nick Diaz or even know what Strikeforce is.


Don't know where you live, but I've talked to quite a few people who have said they seen a Nick Diaz fight and watched because of his style, people who know **** all about fighting. Is Diaz is the big draw? Not at all, but he is way more of a draw than Carlos Condit.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow. I'm really surprised how many people on here have had similar experiences to me. Ever since I can remember I have attempted to avoid anything that made me slightly uncomfortable. I would fake sick, come up with some lame excuse and anything along those lines. I still do it today to a degree bur never knew there was a diagnosis for it. I just thought it was me not liking to do things out of selfishness. I'll have to read more on this I'm quite interested. Thanks for the open/honest comments in this thread guys.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

demoman993 said:


> Wow. I'm really surprised how many people on here have had similar experiences to me. Ever since I can remember I have attempted to avoid anything that made me slightly uncomfortable. I would fake sick, come up with some lame excuse and anything along those lines. I still do it today to a degree bur never knew there was a diagnosis for it. I just thought it was me not liking to do things out of selfishness. I'll have to read more on this I'm quite interested. Thanks for the open/honest comments in this thread guys.


ya man a lot of people go through the same shit, i remember back in high school my biggest fear was public speaking. Like i would rather take the F than do it. But as time when on i grew out of it. Its messed up how the human mind works.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

demoman993 said:


> Wow. I'm really surprised how many people on here have had similar experiences to me. Ever since I can remember I have attempted to avoid anything that made me slightly uncomfortable. I would fake sick, come up with some lame excuse and anything along those lines. I still do it today to a degree bur never knew there was a diagnosis for it. I just thought it was me not liking to do things out of selfishness. I'll have to read more on this I'm quite interested. Thanks for the open/honest comments in this thread guys.


Faking sick is my #1 go to... my friends must think I have a terrible immune system haha!


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> If you can show me one time Diaz hasn't showed up to a fight I'll agree with you.


His title fight versus Jay Hieron.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Dana is far too proud to now cancel the Condit GSP fight, which he should do. He should say thanks to Carlos for stepping up, and let him fight the winner by all means, but swallow your pride Dana and put the Diaz GSP fight back on!!


Not really, Condit just heard the biggest news of his life that made him even cry. Why take it away from him? 

Diaz didn't pick up the phone, ran away from his house and didn't care about the situation, the UFC owes him absolutely nothing.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> His job is more than just fighting, the UFC expects certain requirements from their employees, just a few weeks ago Jose Aldo went to Houston along with Frankie Edgar, Gray Maynard, and Kenny Florian, Aldo can't speak a ******* word of English, yet he went.
> 
> Jon Jones and Rampage went to Denver to promote their fight, hell GSP went to Toronto and Montreal with Shields and Koscheck to promote. GSP himself said he hates doing this shit, but it's his job, and it's what comes with the territory.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me as there would be too much WWE (show) in the UFC. If it wants to be a legitimate sport it should be all about finding out who is the best in fighting and not about who can best promote his fights. Entertainment should only be an additional benefit.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah and T.O was also the guy that put the Eagles over the top into the superbowl. The same year he was doing push ups....
> 
> Point being, Diaz is someone people want to see fight. Casuals know who Diaz is and casuals will order the fight to see Diaz, casuals don't even know who the **** Carlos Condit is.


Are you seriously comparing the UFC to the NFL? The UFC is NOWHERE near being recognized as a legit sport despite all of its achievement in its 10 year growth. With the Fox deal it's such a sensitive time to look good for the viewers who've never seen a fight before. The last thing they need is some dbag acting like a WWE clown in front of the media, that's precisely the type of stereotype that could stick with this sport for the next 20 years by keeping little whiny girls like Nick.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

It is really mind blowing how much ppl have social anxiety here. What is the source of the anxiety? You are afraid of exactly what?
That someone will hurt you? Is it the fear of the bad thing that could happen?

Im just wondering. Please enlighten me


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Atilak said:


> It is really mind blowing how much ppl have social anxiety here. What is the source of the anxiety? You are afraid of exactly what?
> That someone will hurt you? Is it the fear of the bad thing that could happen?
> 
> Im just wondering. Please enlighten me


I think I have mild social anxiety as well (or maybe lack of confidence. I'm not sure). Sure I am comfortable around my friends, new acquaintances, and all. However, if you ask me to speak infront of a large audience, I get all nervous and start trembling a little. It is like my cheeks start twitching a little and I keep stumbling on my words. I guess it is because I'm afraid of screwing up what I'm saying and getting mocked at and all. It is getting a lil better nowadays though. If you ask me to speak to 30-40 people at once I still fare alright.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Atilak said:


> It is really mind blowing how much ppl have social anxiety here. What is the source of the anxiety? You are afraid of exactly what?
> That someone will hurt you? Is it the fear of the bad thing that could happen?
> 
> Im just wondering. Please enlighten me


It's more pronouned in the internet, where introverts (and those with severe disorders) have a voice. Usually the fear is rooted in being affraid of being humilated, or making a fool out of yourself. Some are afraid of being judged and made fun of. Usually it is illogical, but like OCD and things like that, a person knows what they do, act, think is "off" from the norm but continue to do it anyway. It's a bit complicated.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I just don't understand why professional athletes are held on this pedestal. They don't perform their job but we all excuse them because they won a superbowl for our favorite team or because we think they have the only chance at beating someone in a fight... 

This sort of thinking all plays into this absurd line of thought that professional athletes are some how better than the common citizen and should be held to a different standard. 

If you do a no call no show, you should be liable for your actions regardless of what you doing for a living. Everyone has a boss to answer to... and Nick is dealing with his.

Lastly, I noticed most of the individuals talking about their own struggles with social anxiety are a little quick on the trigger here... you obviously can relate to this feeling so you are quick to defend... but how do you know he even has this? How do you know this isn't just a lame lie to get out of his irresponsibility. 

If anything, I would be offended having to struggle with this disorder day in a day out and then for this douche bag to pretend like he has it just to get out of doing something... that is a huge insult to everyone with social anxiety.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Atilak said:


> It is really mind blowing how much ppl have social anxiety here. What is the source of the anxiety? You are afraid of exactly what?.
> That someone will hurt you? Is it the fear of the bad thing that could happen?
> 
> Im just wondering. Please enlighten me



I imagine each person has their own reason for its development. Mine personally sprung from a period of my life which i can only describe as a living nightmare, something you'd think only happens in movies.

I dont know why it makes me so afraid to be in places such as bars and clubs, as i refused to take my doctors advice and get councilling, so i dont really understand why its had this effect on me, or why i feel the way i do in certain situations.

Half the time i dont even know what i'm so scared about, just that i am. Its difficult to explain, and even more difficult to understand myself  Sometimes it can be an irrational fear of something happening to me or the people close to me, other times i cant put my finger on what it is, i just want to be at home where i feel safe 

Sounds kinda dumb and almost childish, but thats just how it is.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I just don't understand why professional athletes are held on this pedestal. They don't perform their job but we all excuse them because they won a superbowl for our favorite team or because we think they have the only chance at beating someone in a fight...
> 
> This sort of thinking all plays into this absurd line of thought that professional athletes are some how better than the common citizen and should be held to a different standard.
> 
> ...


You make good points but if you look at his history and the way he conducts himself in interview, conferences etc.. it's obvious that it isn't simply a front. Not trying to give excuses for it because regardless whether I can relate or not I still felt he could have handled the situation better, I mean for christs sake it's the championship belt, you deal with it. I think in all honesty something good might have come out of this (being penalized), maybe he'll wake up and try and get some professional help, especially if it is interfering (which it is) with his choosen career.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I imagine each person has their own reason for its development. Mine personally sprung from a period of my life which i can only describe as a living nightmare, something you'd think only happens in movies.
> 
> I dont know why it makes me so afraid to be in places such as bars and clubs, as i refused to take my doctors advice and get councilling, so i dont really understand why its had this effect on me, or why i feel the way i do in certain situations.
> 
> ...


I am not a scientologist or anything (I think it's a cult) but Dianetics (sp?) talks about "engrams" which are there because of evolutionary importance of survival, but which in modern times can become a hindrance. Supposedly engrams get "implanted" in the unconscious, or subconscious mind after in episode of extreme trauma (particularly when a person reaches unconciousness) which flairs up anytime stimuli related to the event hits the person's awareness. Example all of the people that were present when the plane(s) hit the world trade center might go into an episode whenever they hear a airliner, large explosions, the smell of building dust material etc.. It's very similar to PTSD.

It gave us an advantage during survival of the fittest times sort of like a warning system that danger is around, and the anxiety usually would fast track the flight or fight response with the production of adrenaline. This is for the most part no longer necessary in our modern world.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Soakked said:


> You make good points but if you look at his history and the way he conducts himself in interview, conferences etc.. it's obvious that it isn't simply a front. Not trying to give excuses for it because regardless whether I can relate or not I still felt he could have handled the situation better, I mean for christs sake it's the championship belt, you deal with it. I think in all honesty something good might have come out of this (being penalized), maybe he'll wake up and try and get some professional help, especially if it is interfering (which it is) with his choosen career.


You hit the nail on the head... it's not like the copy room guy didn't show up for work today. This is for a championship fight for a multi-million dollar organization. 

This will hopefully do one of two things. Either teach this punk a lesson or if he truly does have a problem, inspire him to seek help.

The only people who lose are us; the fans. I was interested in this fight, but I'm a big boy and understand that business and people's personal lives happen.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah this fight and the JBJ/Rampage fight had me the most hyped . But come to think of it I would LOVE to watch BJ and Nick scrap, and personally think it would be a more competitive fight than the one with GSP (he would have been taken down again and again). I would even go as far as say that Nick is the favorite in my eyes. I'm a fan of both fighters. And good for Carlos for getting a shot.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Soakked said:


> I am not a scientologist or anything (I think it's a cult) but Dianetics (sp?) talks about "engrams" which are there because of evolutionary importance of survival, but which in modern times can become a hindrance. Supposedly engrams get "implanted" in the unconscious, or subconscious mind after in episode of extreme trauma (particularly when a person reaches unconciousness) which flairs up anytime stimuli related to the event hits the person's awareness. Example all of the people that were present when the plane(s) hit the world trade center might go into an episode whenever they hear a airliner, large explosions, the smell of building dust material etc.. It's very similar to PTSD.
> 
> It gave us an advantage during survival of the fittest times sort of like a warning system that danger is around, and the anxiety usually would fast track the flight or fight response with the production of adrenaline. This is for the most part no longer necessary in our modern world.


Sounds completely plausible, i'll have to do some research on it. 
But yeah, for me it is like there is some sort of subconscious trigger. I am aware of alot of the things that will induce a heightened anxiety "attack" (though for me personally its not an attack, so to speak, i'm generally adept at keeping it under control to a certain extent) but sometimes its the strangest of things that triggers it.

But thanks for the info, will definately take a look into that. I choose the route of self help rather than professional help. Cheaper, and much easier for me


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Faking sick is my #1 go to... my friends must think I have a terrible immune system haha!


If your origins are from south Portugal, chances are you probably have...


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I rarely get "attacks" more like feeling uneasy, feeling uncomfortable in my own skin, and being apprehensive about what to say and how to act. I keep it under control for the most part, but sometimes it gets the better of me.

I'll give you a personal example: I was with my long time GF (now ex) for 4 years, 3 years into it we talked about marriage and got engaged. When it came to wedding planning, I was in dread. I wanted something small and intimate and she wanted the classical wedding experience (which girl doesn't). I explained to her that I would be extremely nervous at being the center of attraction, and dealing with an event that way, but I reluctantly agreed. However I made it clear that I wanted no part in the planning, which she hated. To make a long story short, we ended up cancelling the wedding and eventually called it quits a year later.

So it can affect your life and those around you. Would I have gone to the wedding, yes. Only because it meant so much to her, but I would have been a wreck lol.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Voiceless said:


> Sounds to me as there would be too much WWE (show) in the UFC. If it wants to be a legitimate sport it should be all about finding out who is the best in fighting and not about who can best promote his fights. Entertainment should only be an additional benefit.


Nothing to do with WWE at all, Boxing does press conferences too, promotion and combat sports go hand in hand, I agree and I think we all do that fighting is the most important aspect of all of this, but at the same time, you've gotta do your media appearances.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Soakked said:


> I rarely get "attacks" more like feeling uneasy, feeling unconfortable in my own skin, and being apprehensive about what to say and how to act. I keep it under control for the most part, but sometimes it gets the better of me.
> 
> I'll give you a personal example: I was with my long time GF (now ex) for 4 years, 3 years into it we talked about marriage and got engaged. When it came to wedding planning, I was in dread. I wanted something small and intimate and she wanted the classical wedding experience (which girl doesn't). I explained to her that I would be extremely nervous at being the center of attraction, and dealing with an event that way, but I reluctantly agreed. However I made it clear that I wanted no part in the planning, which she hated. To make a long story short, we ended up cancelling the wedding and eventually called it quits a year later.
> 
> So it can affect your life and those around you. Would I have gone to the wedding, yes. Only because it meant so much to her, but I would have been a wreck lol.


Sorry to hear that bud


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

No sweat man I was getting cold feet anyway. Dunno if I am the marry type anyway, kinda of always was a bit of a loner.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Are people really that ******* stupid with this? Does anyone honestly believe that Nick wouldn't show up to the fight? That is the dumbest thing I've ever heard when it comes to Diaz hate.
> 
> Btw. I've heard of texting and driving, but filming and driving damn Nick...


As a fighter, he's fun to watch.

As a person, he's a fukcn train wreck; which would _also_ be sort of fun to watch, if he wasn't repping the premier MMA fight org on the planet- an org which is going primetime on network TV in the very near future.

Dana really couldn't have handled this in any other way.

It's not about "hating" on the guy; it's about the image the UFC needs in order to appeal to that massive milquetoast/sheeple audience it believes is out there waiting for it.

.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Dana did the right thing here as much as I would have love to see the fight. As great as a fighter as Nick is, lets be honest he is a liability. Nick needs to sort his stuff out before he hits the big time. He needs to find what's in his heart and ask himself whether the fight game is for him or not. He seems conflicted on the issue atm.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Nothing to do with WWE at all, Boxing does press conferences too, promotion and combat sports go hand in hand, I agree and I think we all do that fighting is the most important aspect of all of this, but at the same time, you've gotta do your media appearances.


I think fighters have their media appearance when they _fight_. For me, that's enough. Any additional promotion, which I understand is necessary for the business, can be made by the promoters. Why do fighters need to attend a press conference prior to a fight¿ They're always only telling the same meaningless "I'm better than him/I knock him out/I submit him" stuff anyways at best, in case of Diaz it would even only be some incomprehensible mumbling fragments, so what's the benefit of him being present¿


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> All you had to do was pick up the phone, Nick!


Maybe he doesn't have Dana's number...:confused05:

On a serious note: Nick just f*cked it up. Simple as that.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Agreed Limba. The only person to blame is himself


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> http://www.facebook.com/people/Nick-Diaz/100001542103450


Sorry Diaz. Dana don't play.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Directed to those "coming out" with social anxiety.

I had it too, probably always did too a lesser degree since I could remember, but became pure hell because of a few changes in my life.

By reading all you guys post, I see a trend in the ways/things you guys do which reinforce the anxiety. For e.g. you may feel nervous about going to a party, so you won't show up which makes you feel better. This rewards you for avoiding something and makes your mind think you did the right thing. 
That just one thing I noticed, and without trying to seem all knowing, it's the worst thing you can do. I implore you guys to seek CBT treatment, it's very effective and rational to understand - you'll look back at how you were and see why all this keeps you back, it changed my life exponentially.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Karo Parisyan has a social anxiety disorder too...and he backed out of a fight last minute leaving the UFC hanging.

That's why Dana pulled Nick from the main event.

When you are putting on a main event card you can't take that kind of risk.


----------

